# Pistol Shrimp



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

lol I just came across this video, pistol shrimp is awesome!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They are soo neat! Love those little guys. :3


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

That was one expensive meal thanks for sharing


----------

